# Situation wanted: care for elderly farm/ranch owner offered...



## Ebediah (Apr 22, 2010)

Interested in caring for elderly farm or ranch owner(s) in their own home, and treating them as family, in exchange as rent for the farm, with option to buy. After a trial period, we would of course, draw up legal papers so that neither party is hurt in the arrangement. 

We us care deeply about the land, love gardening, animal husbandry and sustainable living. We wish to establish an organic operation, growing fruits and veggies, and run a small organic dairy and layer operation. We would like to stay in Arizona, but this is not an absolute. 

We are two men (one is married) who are hard working, self-sufficient, a master builder, handyman, experienced mechanic, rancher/gardeners and come with our own living facilities (RVâs, etc) all we need is good land to work. We come with excellent references, no criminal records or negative credit history. We are bible believers who hold ourselves to the Highest standard according to scripture, but not religious. 

If you, or someone you know fits the description of the elderly farm owner who doesnât want to go to a nursing home, if you know that it is only a matter of time before you will need some help, please contact us! 

Ebediah

Arizona


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been getting ready to sell my land on a rent with option to buy basis to a person who agreed with the dreams and visions I had but was never able to carry out. I love my land and do not want it to be crushed into a subdivision so I want a buyer who would put conservation easements on the land. I do not need (yikes do not want) somebody taking care of me at this point but I do want what is called in legal terms a life estate. 
I am sure there are a good number of folks in Arizona who are old hippies like me who feel and think the same way I do, so as you craft your offer with the aid of folks on here, do warp in some of what would work for me. I especially like the idea of your having your very own housing. So many folks these days look for a house first but provided by somebody else! Hooray for your rv!and a woman with two men. Now there's an interesting concept after all the recent news stories about jack mormons with many wives and vast broods of children.


----------



## Ebediah (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope....not morman, jack or otherwise.

And yes, that is what we're hoping for some folks here in Arizona who need a little, or a lot of help on thier place. And to clear up any misunderstandings, I am single, THEY are married. 

Thanks for the reply and may you find what you seek. What is your 'dream and vision'? Is your property in Virginia too?


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

My original vision has been changed and shaped as I have changed and shaped, plus there is the matter of increasing changing and restrictions in zoning and bilding codes and laws and escalating taxes. I am sure that will be happening in Arizona plus in the future water problems can only get worse. 
I don't know about other states but statistically in Virginia the average farmer is age 65. Farmland and woodland is being decimated by subdivisions both because of government expansion and a huge influx of disgruntled New Yorkers. New England, Virginia and other states (maybe Arizona?) Are becoming aware of the aging farmer population and seeking to match mate us old geezers with young persons. Who have caught the Green Fever. Others are trying to protect the land with conservation easements which are a great idea but backfire because they exclude farming. Both the farm matching and the conservation easement. Efforts are mostly run by bureaucrats who live in subdivisions or urban settings so they lack effectiveness. 
what has worked for the persons I know who have found properties has been simply to choose the area they want to be in for reasons important to them such as proximity to farmer's market, good schools, soil types, water, favorable zoning - whatever priorities they have - then they simply start hunting themselves, driving around and around till suddenly, bingo, there is the property that "has their name on it." 
In religious terms this is called the descent of grace. I know several people who found their properties by just plain looking for them but I don't know (personally) anybody who found what they wanted with a real estate agent or by one of the match organizations. In Virginia we have Virginia Farm Link so maybe there is an Arizona Farm Link?
There are some seminars being conducted on this topic also. I went to one called "Hosting the Small Farm Dream." The matrix for it was in New England. 
That lengthy reply doesn't tell you my vision. I will ponder that topic and post it on the General Questions Board if someone doesnt beat me to it!


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Since your barter offer as care for elderly in lieu of money as downpayment for land which you could establish a multi-faceted farming venture in order to get the $ to pay for purchase is an interesting possibility parallel to postings by some other folks, I just posted a new thread on the first or Questions board. I respect that we are not supposed to cross post and this is a very big question so this is to alert you I have partially responded to your barter offer by seeking solution to the question of mechanics in crafting a win/win/win agreement that would work for land owner-grantor, biological heir-purchase price remainderman-recipient and surrogate heir- grantee. I believe the best way to do this is to create an LLC or trust with the land as an asset so as to not be destroyed by inheritance taxes but there's a lot of unknowns with barter in a money economy! As you obviously are aware!


----------

